# Newbie



## Dubjunkie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi guys just joined today im niki from swansea been into my vw,s for years but recently bought a 180 roadster, so thought id check out this forum, the car is standard at the moment plans for the car is to change the wheels and fit a set of coilovers and thats about it


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate and enjoy your new ride!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you need to add one more mod join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------

